# Yiddish: Bei mir bist du schon/schön



## VitroBlue

This is a song by the Andrews Sisters, but does anyone knows what they say? 'schon' or 'schön'? for me it makes more sense the second one than the first one. Any ideas?


----------



## berndf

They sing "sheyn" which is the Yiddish pronunciation of "schön". The Yiddish spelling is שיין.


----------



## Frank78

It´s "Bei mir bist du schön". 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Andrews_Sisters

Some lyrics pages write it with an "o" because "ö" is rather unknown in English.


----------



## berndf

Frank is right, in German it had to be spelled with "ö". But let me reiterate: It is not a German song, it is a Yiddish song. In spelling, it is often adapted to German because there is no standard spelling of Yiddish with Latin letters and the original title of the song (בייַ מיר ביסטו שיין where ביסטו is a colloquial contraction of ביסט דו) is hard to read for others.

See here for the history of the song.


----------



## sokol

VitroBlue said:


> This is a song by the Andrews Sisters, but does anyone knows what they say? 'schon' or 'schön'? for me it makes more sense the second one than the first one. Any ideas?


It sounds strange if you try to interpret the title as German (as there is no German idiom like "bei mir bist du schön" ).

But as berndf said, it is not German - it is Yiddish.


----------



## Brioche

Frank78 said:


> It´s "Bei mir bist du schön".
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Andrews_Sisters
> 
> Some lyrics pages write it with an "o" because "ö" is rather unknown in English.



The Andrews Sisters pronounce it in the Yiddish manner.

If you listen to their recording, they sing "shane" and rhyme it with "explain".

Bei mir bist du shane, 
please let me explain,


----------

